# Speedtest without Flash, using HTML5



## Black Panther (Dec 7, 2015)

Give it a try.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 7, 2015)

Clicked begin test and it did nothing for me on my work computer.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 7, 2015)

Same here, stuck at finding server.


----------



## Bow (Dec 7, 2015)

From my crap work PC


----------



## natr0n (Dec 7, 2015)

http://beta.speedtest.net/result/4895029520


----------



## Disparia (Dec 7, 2015)

Works for me. Nothing unexpected as I've had the same 20/2 plan for probably 10 years now.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 7, 2015)

http://beta.speedtest.net/result/4895233142


Still like testmy.net better.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 7, 2015)

Worked for me, and it further confirms I have to take my ISP by the horns on why I'm getting a 23ms ping and barely 5Mbps download whereas I'm paying for 15Mbps...


----------



## Jetster (Dec 7, 2015)

Please Flash just go away


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 7, 2015)

So, I've used Speedtest.net quite a bit.  Gives very reliable results.  I guess my question is, did it use Flash in the past and now is using HTML5?  I was just curious why the specifics in the title.


----------



## Zakin (Dec 7, 2015)

As far as I know it's always been Flash until the new beta site that's linked on the OP post.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 7, 2015)

Zakin said:


> As far as I know it's always been Flash until the new beta site that's linked on the OP post.



Oh okay, thanks!  So the results may be different.


----------



## SimpleTECH (Dec 7, 2015)

http://beta.speedtest.net/result/4895460660

180/24 Mbps, 10ms

Some other HTML tests you guys might want to try:

http://openspeedtest.com/
http://speedof.me/
http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 7, 2015)

Black Panther said:


> Give it a try.



Reloaded the site and clicked the button a few times but it does not work for me somehow...
Using latest version of chrome 64 bit, OS win 8.1


----------



## taz420nj (Dec 7, 2015)

I use openspeedtest.net ..  HTML5 and works on everything.


I'm paying for 50/15..  There's a Netflix stream running too so thats why DL is a little low.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 7, 2015)

taz420nj said:


> I use openspeedtest.net ..  HTML5 and works on everything.
> 
> 
> I'm paying for 50/15..  There's a Netflix stream running too so thats why DL is a little low.



50/50 fiber (using wifi and 2 other systems online) not bad.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 7, 2015)

Hmm...


----------



## xvi (Dec 7, 2015)

Much snappier than the clunky old Flash interface. I miss the map, but other than that, I like it. 500/500 fiber from our office to Seattle. Between 150-200 combined in use pretty typically.

I actually quite like speedof.me, but the Amazon servers that host it don't have enough bandwidth for the faster connections. My tests max out just a little over 100Mbps.


----------



## T.R. (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## human_error (Dec 7, 2015)

Nice. I just wish that pingtest.net had a version that didn't need Java to work


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 8, 2015)

Usually get 85 down but still getting what I pay for technically.

http://beta.speedtest.net/result/4897672212


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 8, 2015)

PP Mguire said:


> Usually get 85 down but still getting what I pay for technically.



All I see is a broken image...


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 8, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> All I see is a broken image...


Not real sure why it was doing that. You could click on it to see results so just switched to a link.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 8, 2015)

Still battling the WiFi driver on Windows 10. Should've been somewhere around 100 | 100Mbit/s.
HTML5 version is 4 times slower for both UL/DL for some reason.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 8, 2015)

Works for me


----------



## redundantslurs (Dec 8, 2015)

works on firefox for me. using wifi @ home, 150/10 speeds, $35 a month.
http://beta.speedtest.net/result/4897786815


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 8, 2015)

re-tested after some tweaking. Now it is much closer to what I have.


----------



## Octopuss (Dec 10, 2015)

Doesn't work in Pale Moone at all. Clicking on begin test does nothing.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 11, 2015)

What is the point of the settings, when the site don't save anything u click on and u can't even change host


----------



## HTC (Dec 11, 2015)

Black Panther said:


> Worked for me, and it further confirms I have to take my ISP by the horns on why I'm getting a 23ms ping and barely 5Mbps download whereas I'm paying for 15Mbps...



Several years ago i had a 30 Mb down / 1 Mb up connection but i got consistently around 6-7 Mb so i complained to them and they sent a tech over. The tech found indeed low speeds and he even tried connecting from the building cable directly instead of just my home's cable, with the same result thus showing the prob was NOT my system.

Result: since the problem "wasn't on their end" they could do nothing and instead charged me 70 € for the tech visit ...

Since then, i gave them the finger and switched ISPs. They kept coming back for quite a while to try and make me their client and often called for the same purpose but, whenever i hear their ISP's name, i close the door in their faces and the same for the phone calls. Must be love ...


----------



## Slizzo (Dec 11, 2015)

http://beta.speedtest.net/result/4907455237


----------



## WaroDaBeast (Dec 30, 2015)

Black Panther said:


> Worked for me, and it further confirms I have to take my ISP by the horns on why I'm getting a 23ms ping and barely 5Mbps download whereas I'm paying for 15Mbps...



Are you sure your Internet contract states "15 Mbps" or "up to 15 Mbps"?

Usually, it is the latter, and the actual speed you get depends on how far away you are from the DSLAM. For instance, I'm paying for 20 Mbps, but I only get between 4 and 5 because I'm 3.5 km away from the DSLAM.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 30, 2015)

Well won't allow via mobile lol it I have the app (not bad for a phone)


----------



## xvi (Dec 30, 2015)

Pretty much everything these days is "Up to". I think someone previously mentioned that in order to fulfil their "up to" obligation, they only need to provide those speeds twice a month. Don't remember which carrier they were talking about.

As ISP tech support myself, I'd definitely recommend letting them know as they may not be aware of issues, but I wouldn't be surprised if they give you some kind of "overcapacity in your area" speech (or some other kind of "there's nothing we can do" thing). If you're too far away from the equipment, they're not supposed to sell you speeds faster than what the conditions of the link can handle (a Verizon DSL technician told me he was able to obtain a 3Mbps connection with his equipment, but their sales department told us our area wasn't provisioned for anything more than 1Mbps).

If I had to guess, the slow speeds are likely caused by the backhaul feeding their DSLAM being maxed out. If that's the case, they really should increase capacity to that DSLAM.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 30, 2015)

Connected via wifi to an Xfinity HotSpot at home since I'm awaiting Google's Fiber Network to come online and/or finding someone other than Comcast to get a decent ISP (not sure if I'll actually be able to get Google Fiber at the house)


​


----------



## WaroDaBeast (Jan 1, 2016)

xvi said:


> If you're too far away from the equipment, they're not supposed to sell you speeds faster than what the conditions of the link can handle (a Verizon DSL technician told me he was able to obtain a 3Mbps connection with his equipment, but their sales department told us our area wasn't provisioned for anything more than 1Mbps).



Was the SNR margin adequate (i.e. not huge like 12 dB)? I've had my ISP give me a 12 dB margin at times.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 1, 2016)

https://www.speedof.me is better speedtest gets paid by isps to report the best possbile speeds


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 1, 2016)

Same as always, that is, poor (3.03 Mbps/0.49 Mbps):
http://beta.speedtest.net/result/4961231449


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 2, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> https://www.speedof.me is better speedtest gets paid by isps to report the best possbile speeds




Actually seems to be more accurate:


----------

